
Reading Seawater - feltsense
https://inference-review.com/article/reading-seawater
======
techbio
While I expected a chemical solutions analysis approach, I secretly hoped for
a sequel to “How to Read Water: Clues and Patterns from Puddles to the Sea” by
Tristan Gooley, an excellent book that explores the implications of the
surface conditions of water.

------
personjerry
I misread the title and imagined a sweater so comfy it improves your reading
skill

